# Whale kills graphic photos



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

Grisly pics show mass whale slaughter in Faroe Islands hunts



The ‘spinal lance’ used to kill the whales was designed by a Faroese veterinarian and ensures that the mammals lose consciousness and die within a few seconds, a spokesman for the Faroe Islands government told Fox News earlier this year. An entire pod of whales is typically killed in less than fifteen minutes, he said.





They kill whole pods? Why?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

Witnessing a grind first hand was truly an eye-opening experience,” explained the volunteer, in a statement provided to Fox News. “As the pilot whales were driven to the shoreline by the small boats the intensity of the thrashing bodies grew. Hooks were sunk into the blowholes and the whales were dragged onto the shore in a sadistic game of ‘Tug of War.’ We witnessed whales seemingly bashing their heads against the stones in a frenzy.”


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grisly pics show mass whale slaughter in Faroe Islands hunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


food

in the link, it's a clear tradition for the region.


you think a slaughter house is pretty on the inside?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2017)

Your own link tells why.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2017)

can you get bacon from whale?







It would probably suck if you could, it would taste kinda



fishy


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grisly pics show mass whale slaughter in Faroe Islands hunts
> ...


No.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Your own link tells why.





How can it be sustainable if you are killing off the whole pod? Gene pool? Also take into account that the Japanese still kill whales. Is it sustainable?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

Life feeds off death, rather grisly baseness of barbaric activity for such an intelligent creature with a creator...


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Your own link tells why.
> ...



Pilot Whales are not endangered.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Your own link tells why.
> ...


clearly, since they have been doing it for hundreds of years.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yet!


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


As long as a relatively small and isolated group of people "harvest" the whales, it should not be a problem.   Thank about the Indians killing buffalo.  It was only when the white man started killing for sport that they got wiped out.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 8, 2017)

Its gruesome but warranted. At least they dont torture them.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



They have done so for 1000 years and they are still here.
Management and control seems to be working.


JoeMoma said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That wasn't sport, it was an attempt to starve the native Americans.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


That's a new one on me.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Its gruesome but warranted. At least they dont torture them.


You do not think getting hooked and dragged by your blow hole is torture? They are alive when this happens.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

Canadians have bludgeoned baby seals to death for years! Walked right up and knocked their brains out. For fur. Pretty white fur.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its gruesome but warranted. At least they dont torture them.
> ...


But it only lasts for a few seconds. Thats not "torture" IMO


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 8, 2017)

I am a meat eater.....it's good to be at the top of the food chain.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I am a meat eater.....it's good to be at the top of the food chain.


me too. Thank goodness God flooded the planet.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

I eat less than I used too. Eggs give me protein.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




'Kill Every Buffalo You Can! Every Buffalo Dead Is an Indian Gone'


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2017)

peach174 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


1871. What’s yer point? Oh! Americans did it long time ago so it is okay to do it now? Good thinking.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Why do you add into things that is not just there?
It was a link to his ,that the info was a new one on him and that is all there it is to it.


----------

